# Alderman Newtons School, Leicester - February 2014



## Goldie87 (Feb 23, 2014)

Gabriel Newton was born in 1683 and lived in the Leicester area for most of his childhood. When the time came for Gabriel to seek employment, he was apprenticed as a wool comber and at first it seemed he would earn his living in the textile industry. However he eventually left this occupation to become an inn keeper, being the landlord of the Horse & Trumpet Inn near the High Cross for many years. He became interested and involved in local government, becoming a freeman of Leicester in 1702, a councilman in 1710, an Alderman in 1726 and then Mayor of Leicester in 1732. His involvement with local government lasted more than 50 years.

The death of his son George in 1746 led to great sadness, and led to Gabriel donating money to help provide education for the children of the poor. In 1747 a school for 35 poor boys was established within the precincts of St Martins Church, but this did not last long and it appeared it would fail. However after his death in 1762 he left money to support the founding of a school, and eventually in 1784 the Borough Fathers established what was to become Alderman Newtons School. The school ceased to exist after the City Council closed many secondry schools in the city in 1999. 

The building featured in this explore was occupied by the boys school from 1864 to 1884. After a break and extensions it reopened as a public elementary school for boys. the boys moved out in 1920, after which the Alderman Newtons Girls School occupied it until 1959. The building was later used by Leicester Grammar School, until they moved out in 2008. In 2012 the remains of King Richard III were found in an ajoining car park, and now the old school buildings are undergoing a 4 million pound conversion to a visitor centre.


----------



## krela (Feb 23, 2014)

Beautiful building, sounds like it's going to have a secure future.


----------



## fannyadams (Feb 23, 2014)

Good ol' Dickie saves the day....well, the school! Very pleased to hear it, it's a superb building


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 23, 2014)

Absolutely stunning, beautiful shots too. 
Glad it's going to be saved, lets just hope they do it tastefully


----------



## Pilot (Feb 23, 2014)

A safe future for the place at least. Nicely done.


----------



## Pilot (Feb 23, 2014)

non sibi sed posteris - "Not for us, but for those who follow". Turned out to be appropriate.


----------



## King Al (Feb 23, 2014)

Great pics Goldie, really beautiful features! Good to hear that it is going to be re-opened


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 23, 2014)

how lovely! and a bright future too!


----------



## Newfloridian (Mar 10, 2014)

The boys utilised this building (and a third one directly opposite) after the girls had moved up to the top of Glenfield Road. The white structure projecting from the upper floor was Harry Hayman's conservatory - an extension to the biology lab. I was there in the sixth form 1962-64


----------



## Ligeraceaster (Mar 25, 2014)

I have that booklet and badge somewhere from when I was a pupil at the modern Alderman Newtons on Glenfield Road. Nice to see inside the original buildings. Gabriel Newton's tomb is in All Saints Churchyard on Highcross Street.


----------



## cheesecrisps (Mar 25, 2014)

what a beautiful building glad its here to stay, great to read your history on this place. good job Richard turned up to save the place


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Mar 25, 2014)

pukka work as always goldie mate nice one


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (Mar 25, 2014)

I remember a shot of this in the news when the story broke about King richards remains. Great report and great to see it being restored! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 25, 2014)

Wonderful building, nice report


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 30, 2014)

Ligeraceaster said:


> I have that booklet and badge somewhere from when I was a pupil at the modern Alderman Newtons on Glenfield Road.



Nice one, the booklet and badge are my own as I went to that school too


----------

